# Best Budget 3x3 SpeedCube In 2021 | GAN356 AIR SM



## Human Cuber (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey guys, this is one of my self opinion for listing out as one of the best Budget 3x3 in 2021. 
" I'm broke, not enough credits to try other cubes"
Yep, do comment as much as you can!
Peace.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 7, 2021)

never thought air sm is that cheap and ive never tried it and i guess tornado v2 is awesome for the same price


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 7, 2021)

and if youre willing to spend more like 5 dollars then the best is the wrm 2021, which i feel is the greatest cube till date


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 8, 2021)

Sanjay Sebastian said:


> never thought air sm is that cheap and ive never tried it and i guess tornado v2 is awesome for the same price


Actually I got this cube with a 2nd handed price, if you feel free to look into my vid, you will se that I get extra stuff though!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't have the 356 Air SM but I have the 354 M V2.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 8, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> Actually I got this cube with a 2nd handed price, if you feel free to look into my vid, you will se that I get extra stuff though!


will watch it in evening


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> Actually I got this cube with a 2nd handed price, if you feel free to look into my vid, you will se that I get extra stuff though!


That's a little misleading because used prices can vary widely


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 8, 2021)

This is what I think, for 3x3 un-smart cubes:

Budget -- Under 15 USD,
Affordable -- 15 to 29 USD,
Premium -- 30 to 39 USD, and
Luxury -- 40 USD and up.

All of mine are Budget or Affordable. These are just how I would describe prices, not performance. Some cubes like the RS3M 2020 and Tornado V2 perform much better than what we expected for their prices.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Sep 8, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> This is what I think, for 3x3 un-smart cubes:
> 
> Budget -- Under 15 USD,
> Affordable -- 15 to 29 USD,
> ...


no but like i feel as i told earlier wrm 2021 is the best cube as per my preference but it might be different for many


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> This is what I think, for 3x3 un-smart cubes:
> 
> Budget -- Under 15 USD,
> Midrange -- 15 to 29 USD,
> ...


that means my 3x3 main is premium.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> that means my 3x3 main is premium.


That's just how I would describe prices, as some of generalised categories for most people. Of course, there are those who think $40 cubes are cheap and some find a $15 cube expensive.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 8, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> This is what I think, for 3x3 un-smart cubes:
> 
> Budget -- Under 15 USD,
> Affordable -- 15 to 29 USD,
> ...


Oof my main would be in the super budget section


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I don't have the 356 Air SM but I have the 354 M V2.


354m v2? from GAN? wow! damn, I never heard that before?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

The SM is really good but you can't really display it as budget, considering it was a flagship in its time..


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 9, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> The SM is really good but you can't really display it as budget, considering it was a flagship in its time..


agree as well, because I got it for 2nd handed by 2020, so is kind of late. But you are right as well


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 9, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Oof my main would be in the super budget section


tq so muchh, for the list. Never get that info list before!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 9, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> This is what I think, for 3x3 un-smart cubes:
> 
> Budget -- Under 15 USD,
> Affordable -- 15 to 29 USD,
> ...


Here is adjusted to my thinking:

Budget -- Under 10 USD,
Affordable -- 11 to 29 USD,
Premium -- 30 to 39 USD, and
Luxury -- 40 USD and up.
*GAN*


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 9, 2021)

Haha, RS3M 2020 go brrrrrr.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 9, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Haha, RS3M 2020 go brrrrrr.



RS3M 2020, has flagship performance at a budget price.

The list is just words to describe 3x3 cube prices _only, _not for performance and not for features. The RS3M 2020, esp with added magnets, is IMO amazing, with performance rivaling cubes with much higher prices. Perhaps a list showing relative value may be useful for beginners, and I would definitely rate this cube and Tornado V2 highest value in their respective categories (Budget and Affordable). And I believe that MonsterGO AI, while basic, should have the best value for smartcubes.


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 9, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Here is adjusted to my thinking:
> 
> Budget -- Under 10 USD,
> Affordable -- 11 to 29 USD,
> ...


oh noo, I never thought is that low though. But if you watch my vid, I did say this is a 2nd handed hahah. Im broke as well!


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 9, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Haha, RS3M 2020 go brrrrrr.


agree as well!


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 9, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> RS3M 2020, has flagship performance at a budget price.
> 
> The list is just words to describe 3x3 cube prices _only, _not for performance and not for features. The RS3M 2020, esp with added magnets, is IMO amazing, with performance rivaling cubes with much higher prices. Perhaps a list showing relative value may be useful for beginners, and I would definitely rate this cube and Tornado V2 highest value in their respective categories (Budget and Affordable). And I believe that MonsterGO AI, while basic, should have the best value for smartcubes.


yooo, this is really detail broo. thanks a lot!


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 10, 2021)

qwr said:


> That's a little misleading because used prices can vary widely


yepppp, you're right. Anyway, it really depends on the person that sells the cube!


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 11, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> That's just how I would describe prices, as some of generalised categories for most people. Of course, there are those who think $40 cubes are cheap and some find a $15 cube expensive.


agreee as well thanks a lot!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 13, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> 354m v2? from GAN? wow! damn, I never heard that before?


It’s a really good cube!


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 13, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> It’s a really good cube!


ohh is it, wow when it started out. I never heard that cube though, really appreciate you guys for the info! I will check it out later


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> ohh is it, wow when it started out. I never heard that cube though, really appreciate you guys for the info! I will check it out later


There is the 354 M v1 but the v2 is much better.


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> There is the 354 M v1 but the v2 is much better.


what is the difference between v1 and v2 then? Base on your self-experience?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> what is the difference between v1 and v2 then? Base on your self-experience?


v1 has the old GES core while v2 has a new core with the numbers. Also, The cube doesn't have a tight tension for the screw. 0.6 is loose, 0.8 is looser.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 23, 2022)

For 2021, the RS3M 2021 is a great cube when you slow it down with angstrom lubes and mystic


----------

